# am i fooling myself or is this the start of labour?



## jysska (Apr 18, 2013)

Sweet peas tummy really sinks on the one side and then pops back out. I watched her for 20min and it happens every 2 to 5min. It doesn't look like what i think a contraction would... Obviously Im a first timer. Any thoughts?


----------



## bluejaygirl101 (May 14, 2012)

Im not sure but when my goat did that she had her babies three days later.


----------



## jysska (Apr 18, 2013)

Hmm she also has thin milky discharge after she has a bowel movement as well as pink tissue pops out of her vulva.Her milk bags are empty but she is missing a utter... Don't know how it happened but was with the previous owners.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

That sounds like she may be prolapsing. You don't like to see pink tissue. Doesn't sound like normal labor at all to me, but I am not very experienced.


----------



## jysska (Apr 18, 2013)

Eek! I hope your wrong! Its a very small amount ofnpink tissue. The some of a pea.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, well then I'm not sure... Is it actually exiting her vulva? Making it's way out? Could you get a pic please?


----------



## jysska (Apr 18, 2013)

It comes out for a second and hen goes back in. He only time i see it is after a bowel movement.


----------



## jysska (Apr 18, 2013)

Any other advice if this is labor please!?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

If she doesn't even have an udder started, then labor is very very unlikely. I agree with Ownedbythegoats, it sounds like a prolapse. As long as it goes back in, she should be fine.


----------



## jysska (Apr 18, 2013)

Now this morning sweet pea wouldn't eat her oats... I have a sneaky suspicion she's in the early.stages of labor but isn't going to have milk


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

You might be right or will get milk during or after delivery but if her udder is damaged she may just not have any milk at all do u have colostrum for they baby(ies) like powder form just incase she doesn't have milk?


----------



## jysska (Apr 18, 2013)

No i don't. We are new to this and have no idea where to find goat supplies. We are from Calgary ab Ca


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a temp on her just in case, if she isn't eating.
When was she exposed to a buck?
Without seeing a pic or being there it is hard to say.

By chance, is the movement on the left side? If so, it is her Rumen working, you will be able to see the movement really well, if it is healthy.


----------



## jysska (Apr 18, 2013)

I know its almost impossible to tell exactly what's going on without seeing her. Sh3 was exposed 4 months ago. She has lots of movement on the left for sure


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Kids are on the right side. How is she this morning? Can you post some pics?


----------



## jysska (Apr 18, 2013)

Right from what perspective Di? From behind or front?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are seeing rumen movement if it is the left side. Feel the right side for kids or in front of her udder. Not always do you feel them though.

For a picture : A rear shot of her udder and vulva area tail up naturally and a side shot :wink:


----------



## jysska (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## jysska (Apr 18, 2013)

She has no utter but it as badly damaged and one is missing.from previous owner


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Poor baby!!! Are you prepared for bottle feeding?


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

If u can find a tractor supply place you can get powder colostrum for the baby they need that for the couple days


----------



## jysska (Apr 18, 2013)

Ya the girls were in such bad shape at there old home  we where only suppose to take one as its our first time having goats but i couldn't stand the thought of leaving one there. I have milk on hand but i am going to have to investigate that.


----------

